# FR: steal something from someone - voler qqch à/de qqn - préposition



## savylaeti

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de corriger un livre d'enseignement du français aux Anglais. Le sujet est 'Verbs + direct and indirect objects', par exemple emprunter quelque chose à quelqu'un, cacher qqch à qqn etc. Un des autres exemples est 'voler qqch à qqn', et dans l'exercice, les eleves doivent traduire 'They stole the car from that woman'; la reponse donnee par l'auteur est: 'Ils ont volé la voiture à cette femme'. Ca ne me semble pas correct. Qu'en pensez-vous? On dit bien 'Je *lui* ai volé son téléphone', où 'lui' est bien un objet indirect, mais si on utilise un nom (par ex., 'j'ai volé le téléphone *à cette femme*') est-ce correct? On dirait plutôt 'J'ai volé le téléphone DE cette femme', non? (et bien sûr le point de grammaire n'est à ce moment-là pas le même...)
Quelles sont vos pensées à ce sujet? Et pouvez-vous me donner un exemple où la théorie marcherait en pratique avec un nom (au lieu d'un pronom comme 'lui' plus haut)?
Si vous n'en trouvez pas non plus, je suis tentée de changer la phrase anglaise pour 'She got her car stolen' => 'On lui a volé sa voiture', où voiture est l'objet direct et 'lui' l'objet indirect.

Merci d'avance.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Awkward

"à qui tu l'as volé?"
"à toi!"
Comment on pourrait le dire, sinon comme ça?


----------



## faroxy

Selon moi les deux sont possibles "j'ai volé le téléphone *à cette femme*" et "j'ai volé le téléphone *de cette femme*". Si on pose la question "A qui a tu volé ce téléphone ?" la réponse sera la première solution. Mais si on demande " Quel téléphone a-tu volé ?" alors la réponse sera plutot la deuxieme solution.
Pour ce qui est de ton exemple avec un nom à la place d'un pronom je comprend pas trop ce que tu attends. Désolée


----------



## pieanne

Awkward said:


> "à qui tu l'as volé?"
> "à toi!"
> Comment on pourrait le dire, sinon comme ça?


 
On peux aussi dire:
A qui l'as-tu volé?
Au facteur!

Mais on ne dit pas, du moins il me semble, j'ai volé le téléphone au facteur, on dit "j'ai volé le téléphone du facteur"


----------



## savylaeti

Je voulais juste dire que si la phrase de l'exercice (ils ont volé la voiture à cette femme) n'allait pas, est-ce que qqn pourrait m'en donner une autre qui marcherait.
Mais a priori, d'après vous, la phrase est correcte, donc je la laisse comme ça.
Merci!


----------



## Drechuin

La phrase est correcte, mais il est vrai qu'on dira plus facilement _voler la voiture de cette femme_ que _voler la voiture à cette femme (si on vole sa voiture, il y a de fortes chances qu'on vole sa voiture à elle)_
 Je dirai que ça marche mieux si le lien entre l'objet et le propriétaire est faible, par exemple _Il a volé de l'argent à son père_.


----------



## pieanne

Drechuin said:


> Je dirai que ça marche mieux si le lien entre l'objet et le propriétaire est faible, par exemple _Il a volé de l'argent à son père_.


Je me demande si dans cette phrase le fait que "à son père" sonne bien n'est pas à cause de l'article partitif (*de l'*argent)...
"Il a volé du pain au boulanger"... On ne dira pas "il a volé du pain du boulanger", mais on dit "il a volé *le* pain du boulanger"

Quand on utilise l'article défini: *le* téléphone, le nom a besoin d'être défini > il faut un complément déterminatif: le téléphone *de* la dame.
Par contre, si on utilise autre chose qu'un article défini, on n'a plus besoin de complément déterminatif, on utilise un complément d'objet direct>* à +* nom. Par ex.: Il a volé ce téléphone à la dame/Il a volé un téléphone à la dame"
On ne peut pas dire "... ce téléphone de la dame"


----------



## john_riemann_soong

If one says "il m'a volé mes choses", is the extra "mes" redundant? Could one say "il m'a volé les choses" too? Can both apply?

I'm just wondering because in the reflexive, once one has put in the indirect pronoun, a further possessive pronoun is redundant.


----------



## pieanne

You'd say "Il m'a volé mes affaires" (he stole all my stuff/things)
"Il m'a volé *des* affaires/choses" = he stole some of my things


----------



## Canard

Isn't the original question about translating "from" in verb phrases as "de" in French? If so, the question has been answered already but bears repeating: if it IS "de" in French, it's because it's showing possession, not intransitivity.

He took the lady's scarf. = Il a pris le foulard *de* la dame.
He took the scarf *from* the lady = Il a pris le foulard *à* la dame.

The two are similar, and the first is more frequent than the second, but that doesn't mean it's a more common way of saying the same thing  Unless I completely misunderstood what the thread is about?


----------



## l'apprenti

Dans la phrase:
<<Ils nous ont volé notre adolescence.>>​il me semble que <<nous>> est un COI, mais ce n'est pas évident comment on peut avoir un COI avec le verbe <<voler>>.

Il me paraît qu'on peut dire:

ils ont volé DE nous notre adolescence,
mais on ne dit pas:

ils ont volé notre adolescence À nous, 
ni:

ils ont volé notre adolescence POUR nous.
Est-ce que <<nous>> est vraiment un COI?
Comment explique-t-on que le verbe <<voler>> a un COI?

Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Drechuin

On dit "voler quelque chose *à* quelqu'un".
Le COI désigne la personne à qui on a volé l'objet.


----------



## tilt

Hello, welcome to the WR forums.

_Ils ont volé _(when meaning _stolen_)_ *de *qq'un..._ doesn't make sense. As Drechuin said, the correct preposition is _*à*_: _ils ont volé leur adolescence *à *nos enfants_.
When the indirect object is a pronoun, it stands before the verb and the preposition is dropped: _ils nous ont volé qq ch._. But grammatically speaking, it doesn't change the indirect nature of this object.


----------



## Drechuin

tilt said:


> _Ils ont volé _(when meaning _stolen_)_ *de *qq'un__..._ doesn't make sense. As Drechuin said, the correct preposition is be _*à*_: _ils ont volé leur adolescence *à *nos enfants_.



There's one confusing case: _Ils ont volé l'adolescence de nos enfants_.
Here, _de nos enfants_ is not a COI, it has nothing to do with the verb _voler_. It's a _complément du nom_, it just 'specifies' the noun _adolescence_.


----------



## Maître Capello

l'apprenti said:
			
		

> Dans la phrase: <<Ils nous ont volé notre adolescence.>> il me semble que <<nous>> est un COI, mais ce n'est pas évident comment on peut avoir un COI avec le verbe <<voler>>. Est-ce que <<nous>> est vraiment un COI?



Pour répondre explicitement à la question originale, oui, « nous » est bien un COI dans ce cas.


----------



## l'apprenti

OK, merci pour les réponses.

Il me semble un peu bizarre ...

Je suppose qu'on dit:

 donner qqch *À* qqn (pour le bénéfice de qqn),
 prendre qqch *À* qqn (pour le bénéfice de qqn), et
 prendre qqch *DE* qqn (pour le bénéfice du sujet),
 mais

 voler qqch *À* qqn (pour le bénéfice de qqn? ou le sujet?)
En tout cas, merci bien.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les constructions avec donner, prendre et voler se font toutes avec la préposition *à* :

_donner qqch *à* qqn_ (au bénéfice du COI) 
_prendre qqch *à* qqn_ (au bénéfice du sujet) 
_prendre qqch __*de*__ qqn_ *
_voler qqch *à* qqn_ (au bénéfice du sujet) 
(* Sauf si la préposition _de_ ne dépend pas du verbe mais marque la possession. Exemple : _J'ai pris la voiture de mes parents_  = I took my parent*s'* car ≠ I took the car *from* my parents.)


----------



## geostan

Try to remember that the indirect object does not always translate _to_ or _for_. Sometimes, it is the equivalent of _from_.

voler qqch à qqn  to steal something from someone
emprunter qqch à qqn to borrow something from someone
prendre qqch à qqn to take something from someone
enlever qqch à qqn to take away something from someone
ôter qqch à qqn to take away something from someone

There are others, but this will give you the idea.

Cheers!


----------



## drhex

I was uncertain about which preposition to use with _voler_ and so tried various online translation services.

"You stole it from Peter".  Given the above discussion, i suppose the correct translation is "Vous l'avez volé* à *Peter", but no service seems to get it right:


www.online-translator.com  Vous l'avez volé de Peter
translate.google.com  Vous avez volé à partir de Peter
www.reverso.net  Vous l'avez volé de Peter
www.wordlingo.com  Vous l'avez volé de Peter
www.freetranslation.com  Vous nous l'avez volé de Peter
www.collinsdictionary.com  Tu as volé il de Peter
translation2.paralink.com  Vous l'avez volé de Peter
translate.reference.com  Vous avez volé à partir de Peter
www.systranet.com  Vous l'avez volé de Peter
www.frengly.com  Vous gagné il en issues Peter


----------



## Maître Capello

Only _*à*_ is correct in French*:

_voler qqch *à* qqn_  → _Vous l'avez volé *à* Peter._ 
_voler qqch de qqn_ * → _Vous l'avez volé de Peter._ 

(* Unless _de_ depends on the direct object instead of the verb, e.g., _J'ai volé le vélo *de* Peter_  = I stole Peter*'s* bicycle.)


----------

